# Tips and changes we make for a successful and healthy 2005



## kyles (Jan 12, 2005)

Here are some of the changes to my eating patterns I have made so far

* eating a good breakfast EVERY day

* switching to low fat philladelphia instead of butter on my sandwiches

* cutting down bread to once a day

* eating fruit and vegetables throughout the day, making sure I get 5 portions of different fruit and veg every day

* using no more than one teaspoon of olive oil in dishes for the two of us, instead of just splashing in as much as I think I need.

* eating lots of fish, especially oily fish

* eating on small block of chocolate once a week on a Sunday on my own with the tv/music off just concentrating on the flavour

* cutting out crisps (chips) and other junk food


----------



## Catseye (Jan 12, 2005)

Way to go, Kyles.  Those changes alone should make a big difference!

Hating exercise as I do, I've been suffering awful approach-avoidance in getting back on my regimen.  I plan to start today -- 30 minutes brisk walking on the treadmill five days a week, weekends off.  No enticement on earth could make me do it on the weekends.


Cats


----------



## pdswife (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm off to a very slow start.

Paul... ( bless his heart) brought me a candy bar and chocolate milk last night...

I'm going to sit him down and explane this diet thing to him tomorrow night.
He's got meetings tonight and won't be home until I'm in bed.   

I did park at the far end of the parking lot when I went to the store yesterday and didn't buy the OREO cookies that were on sale buy one get one free.  And believe me that was HARD!  LOL!


Today will be better.


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2005)

I started exercising on Monday.  On Tuesday I was too sore to move lol, and today it's even worse but managed to do some crunches.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2005)

i haven't gotten out of the starting blocks either. i went food shopping last night, and with all of your good recipes and suggestions, i bought a ton of stuff to make. i did buy shrimp and tuna, and lots of veggies, but i need to give up beer and wine (  say it ain't so) and get my glutinous maximus up and exercising.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2005)

My changes will be a healthier way of eating - I have lots of recipes that are really, really good - and portion control.  I am not willing to give up EVERYTHING I love - but I am willing to make an 90% improvement over what I am doing now.  It's a start and as I long as I can keep this realistic it's bound to have a better chance of happening.

A friend of mine was "getting on me" about eating the Body for Life way and that I shouldn't eat ALL they said because I was not excercising - I argued with her the fact that I WAS eating better than I was before and I LOST weight even without the excessive excercising - she wanted to argue and I told her to "SHUT UP"     I lost 15 lbs. at the time - I have slipped a little and gained about 5 lbs. back - but I am totally surprised that it is only 5! LOL  

So an improvement in my daily eating habits is what I am after.  I am eating breakfast, sometimes the in between meals - and a more balanced evening meal.  Lots more water but I drink quite a bit anyway but still not near what I should.  I will GET ON that Life Cycle instead of just drying clothes on it   

*My favorite breakfast* - 1 whole wheat English muffin, 1 piece of Canadian bacon, 1 slice of 2% cheese and 1 egg cooked in a small ramekin I put in a saute pan of water - bring to a boil, cover and cook about 10 minutes.  Assemble like an egg mcmuffin.  VERY filling and better than most breakfasts you can get.  

If I'm out and have to "drive thru" I get an Egg McMuffin minus the cheese and just live with the regular English Muffin.  Even with the cheese it is 12 grams of fat which is still better than 99% of drive-thru breakfasts out there IMHO of course!


----------



## middie (Jan 12, 2005)

the one change i made so far other than joinig curves...
went from pepsi to diet pepsi.
that was hard. easier than switching to water though 
eck *shudder*


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 12, 2005)

Middie, that's a huge step!  My DH switched from coke to diet about 3 years ago--he was miserable at first, until he noticed he lost about 12 pounds without doing anything else!  Now he actually doesn't care for the taste of regular coke.  He points it out as one of the many ways I've changed him (and I'm not sure if he means this as a good thing!)


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i haven't gotten out of the starting blocks either. i went food shopping last night, and with all of your good recipes and suggestions, i bought a ton of stuff to make. i did buy shrimp and tuna, and lots of veggies, but i need to give up beer and wine (  say it ain't so) and get my glutinous maximus up and exercising.



Give up beer and wine  no way I will do that, portion control just like food


----------



## middie (Jan 12, 2005)

oh and i gave up my ben & jerry's ice cream too   
now i have bryer's no sugar added butter pecan.
better than no ice cream but it's still not my chubby hubby


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 13, 2005)

I have switched from regular Pepsi to PepsiOne which has no carbs and no sugars.

Eat reduced portions.  

No more potato chips

Switched to sugarfree Torani syrups for my coffee and only have those on the weekends.  

Drinking more water and less of other beverages.

I used to stop once a week and get a donut for breakfast.  I have not done that for two months.  

Like Kyles I am making sure that I start the day with a good breakfast.

Packing healthy snacks in my lunch box instead of raiding the vending machine at work.


----------



## amber (Jan 13, 2005)

congrats sierra, you've made alot of changes!

I drink polland spring carbonated lemon water

I've cut out deep fat frying for the most part

I've cut out beef in my diet for the most part (thought Im having beef tonight)

I rarely have foods with sugar or salt


----------



## luvs (Jan 25, 2005)

okay, this is gonna sound odd, but i've been trying to eat MORE and GAIN weight. my goal started at gaining 30 pounds. so far, with the feeding tube and some snacks and meals, i gained about 15 pounds.


----------



## kyles (Jan 25, 2005)

Congratulations luvs, it's as hard to gain weight as it is to lose weight, especially when you aren't well, and using the feeding tube. So a big well done to you!


----------



## luvs (Jan 25, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> Congratulations luvs, it's as hard to gain weight as it is to lose weight, especially when you aren't well, and using the feeding tube. So a big well done to you!



thanks, kyles. i've been reading your posts and i think you are doing a  great job, yourself.


----------

